# SIt or Walk



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Does your group generally sit or walk when deer hunting. I can see the plus sides of both. I generally prefer sitting in likely areas and having someone pushing the deer to me.
I think I have my group convinced to try this at least on opening day his year.
What are your preferences and why?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

These are some tactics I have done through out the years....

1. Still/stand hunting. You sit all day or for a period of time. you only walk to and from your stand.

2. Driving deer. Get a group and push deer to posters.

3. Stalk/walk through a woods. You slowly work your way through a woods. Walk a few steps then stop for 10 minutes.....walk a few more steps.....stop for 10 mins.....etc.

4. The sit and drive method. Two people are on opposite ends of a woods. One gets dropped off at one end of the woods and go to stands. Then you both sit. Then after a said period of time (couple of hours) one person gets off stand and slowly works towards the other person.

I have been doing methods 1 and 4 the most these past 5 years. My dad and I have each taken a deer every year. With a couple of years in there I have taken two. But this has changed because we left a big group and now it is just the two of us using muzzle loaders. So we need them in close and for good still shots. Hitting running deer with only 1 shot is more difficult than people think (at least for me.) I found out that before when I was shotgun hunting i was way behind on the first shot, little closer on the second and the third it was a dead deer. Good luck.


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

it is really like 6 of one half dozen of the other but i do agree with chuck good luck shoot striaght shoot often


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Depends on WHERE and WHEN you are hunting. 
There are probably Honey Holes where you know the deer are. We like to hunt those in the mornings and evenings and sit or work the area very slowly. 
In the afternoons, we will walk CRP or other Brush where the deer are more likely to be bedded down and come out A-RUNNIN!
Both are good strategies...also the Weather can play a big factor

I guess looking back at this post, it really depends on if the deer are moving on their own or not.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

just my opinion but I do both I walk about five steps then look and listen for several minutes. I hunt in northeast wyoming and hunting pressure is rather slim where I hunt. so sitting can be very boring and unprductive. but by walking and stopping to look often I see more deer than other people I hunt with who dont stop. although when you stop to look you cant look for a "deer" you need to look for an ear, leg, antler, little things that are attached to the big thing.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

In general I hunt with a group of lazy bums so most sit. I, however, sit from a bit before shooting hours for an hour or so after sunrise and sit again 2-3 hours before sunset untill it's "blacker'n Tobey's @$$." I may sit a bit when everyone else is going to lunch, but for the most part I still hunt or spot and stalk. But when we do drives in muzzleloader season I'm usually a posted hunter. So it all depends on the situation of the group, I kind of like having my group sit alot, it gives them a good chance of shooting more deer that I would kick up; we share all the meat shot in rifle season split between everyone that's there each weekend.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzz


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

WALK WALK WALK. I hate sitting. It is just so boring.

On the farm in Iowa it's not so bad. At least you can see deer moving around way out there.

Here in MN, you can't see more than 50 yards. It sucks. It is so boring sitting there all day not seeing a thing.  I still hunt (#3 from Chuck Smith) anytime I can here in MN.

At our lodge in Montana it is all spot and stalk. I love it. It's you and the deer. Challenging each other on the same palying field. It's fun, exciting, and active. Now that's my kindof hunting.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sitting in morning, and evening for about the first and last hour. Otherwise the more miles you put on and the more deer you jump the better your chance of seeing the big one. I think if more people walked in Minn. there would be way more big deer shot. They just hide out in the thick woods and wait for the season to end.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hunt4P&Y,

You are correct, but up in the boreal forest where I am there are spots that visibility is literally 5 feet. That's where the big bucks go hold up. There is no moving them out of there. They'll just sit tight and let you walk past or sneak around you and lay back down. They are a tough deer to kill.

They can be killed during the rut and late muzzleloader season when they have to move for food.

That's what happened to MN. People were walking and the fat lazy buggers decided to use that to their advantage. They sat down and shot a moved deer. Now, nobody wants to move a deer for someone else.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I hunt with the same 2 other guys every year. We walk constantly. Tree rows, slough bottoms, draws, etc... The only driving we do is to the next open piece of land and the only sitting we do is in the BAR or on the TAILGATE with a couple :beer: of course !


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

djleye, I walked for years and shot nothing but basket bucks. Shut my place off from walking other than for cocks and we are shooting nice bucks now. I doubt you will ever get Mutt and Jeff to sit. They are champion road hunters, you will have to start hunting with me.

When will the Blaze Orange Brigade begin? What is the reason you guys wear the blaze orange when you leave home? Not planning on changing clothes for the next 3 days or afraid one of us out west may shoot you?


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

In my huting party everyone sits until about an hour after sunup, then walk till about two hours before sundown, and go out to the stands again. We don't walk at all where our stands are until the last day. I would definitely say you have a bigger chance of shooting the big boy sitting in your stand.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

g/o said:


> djleye, I walked for years and shot nothing but basket bucks. Shut my place off from walking other than for cocks and we are shooting nice bucks now. I doubt you will ever get Mutt and Jeff to sit. They are champion road hunters, you will have to start hunting with me.
> 
> When will the Blaze Orange Brigade begin? What is the reason you guys wear the blaze orange when you leave home? Not planning on changing clothes for the next 3 days or afraid one of us out west may shoot you?


The group I hunt MN with shot 6 bucks this weekend out of 90 acres of woods!!! Only one of them was a true shooter buck. I passed up at least three of them that weekend and probably have seen all of them while bow hunting. These guys will now say next year.........Geez, there just isn't any bucks!!!! Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that one out.

So, g/o, are you saying I should bring my bow this weekend????? :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> So, g/o, are you saying I should bring my bow this weekend?????


No you are just going to have to change units, so you can hunt with me on the ranch. Or else you will have to continue to road hunt and hike with Mutt and Jeff :wink:


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

i used to only sit, but since i moved to mi's up where it is thick and few deer, ive become a walker, since it can be very boring to sit a month or so and only c 1 or 2 deer from ur stand


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I typically will do my walking around and investigating the deer woods LONG before the huntilng season begins. I make notes (mental & on paper) where I commonly find groups of doe, scrape lines, bedding areas, feeding areas that get used or will be used during the hunting season, & I also set up trail cameras which let me know what kind of deer is in the area and approximatly what times they are coming by. Deer are creatures of habit. As a result of doing my homework I most generally get my deer the 1st day and the exact deer that I had in mind getting every year. I set up my ground blind along with one of those expanding nylon chairs and get comfortable. 
To me it is much more rewarding than wandering through the woods hoping to bump a deer and get a lucky shot off or sitting in a place that you stumble upon and by luck have a deer come in to you. 
Of course I have been hunting probably longer than most folks. (I'm not a spring chicken anymore


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i am a fan of setting up one a watch before daylight i will stay in that spot until like 10 in the morning and if no luck i meet up with my grandfather and uncle and we set up drives..


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I know that method works good too. An old timer that hunts with us up to camp goes out every year without any idea of where he was going, sits down in a spot that loks good and usually gets his deer opening morning within the 1st hour of daylight. The kicker is that he doesn't go much further than 100 yard away from camp! :lol:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Actually there is some confusion in terms that I see going on. "STILL" hunting is actually a term use for stalking also known as spot and stalk. As for me, it depends on a few variables---- What time I can get out there, weather conditions, and how much time I have. If it's later morning (8:30--9:30)-----If it's a dreary drizzly day------If I don't have much time to be out, I will "STILL" hunt (walk or spot and stalk) for a while. otherwise I prefer to depend on my scouting and stand placementto let things happen with what I know to be in the area.


----------

